# HDMI Splitter (New to Home theater



## b5blue383rt (Feb 26, 2012)

How do I split the HDMI output from my projector going into my dish box and blu ray player? Each time I have to unplug and plug into the other piece of equipment. Each piece of equipment only has one HDMI output on them.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Newer receivers have multiple HDMI inputs, so you can connect the bluray player output and cable box outputs to it, and then connect the receiver HDMI output to the projector HDMI input. If your receiver doesn't have HDMI inputs, you can buy a separate HDMI splitter box from monoprice.com or parts-express.com.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just for clarification, you're looking for an HDMI switcher, not a splitter. A splitter would mean sending one feed to two different displays.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

If I understand you correctly, I had the same issue when I bought a new LG 55LW5600. I needed to run a HDMI signal to the new TV (in the basement) and keep the one I already had in the bedroom (where the Dish DVR was mounted). I bought one of those little Rocketfish units on eBay and it worked just fine. They are also available at Best Buy, but you'll pay $100 there.

Jim


----------



## bmwrider (Jan 22, 2012)

Look at

sewelldirect.com


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Any HDMI switch should do.
Sewell 3x1
Octava 3x1 HDMI Switch


----------

